# Working two jobs, is it allowed?



## Workinggirl1234 (Jan 20, 2021)

I was told by HR that I cannot work 2 jobs and I would become a unnecessary (I don’t remember the exact term) team member. Is this true? I offered to work every morning shift besides two days a week when I have class. I’m wondering if this is allowed and what I need to do.
Thanks!


----------



## NKG (Jan 20, 2021)

Workinggirl1234 said:


> I was told by HR that I cannot work 2 jobs and I would become a unnecessary (I don’t remember the exact term) team member. Is this true? I offered to work every morning shift besides two days a week when I have class. I’m wondering if this is allowed and what I need to do.
> Thanks!


If your availability sucks then they don't have to accommodate.


----------



## Workinggirl1234 (Jan 20, 2021)

I could work every since morning besides the two days a week I have class.... so that isn’t sucking I wouldn’t think


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 20, 2021)

Target expects you to have open availability but will NOT consider/schedule you 'full time', hence why so many TMs have a second job or are on food stamps. 
They expect you to stay late, come in early, come in on your days off when asked according to 'needs of the business'. 
Work-life balance is a thing of the past.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 20, 2021)

You can work 2 jobs. Talk about to your etl. Go for nights or weekends only. That will cover the business needs of spot.


----------



## Workinggirl1234 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You can work 2 jobs. Talk about to your etl. Go for nights or weekends only. That will cover the business needs of spot.


That’s what I told them is I could work every morning and weekends but they still declined...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 20, 2021)

Talk to your etl or tl. are you seasonal? Tell them you have class.


----------



## Workinggirl1234 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Talk to your etl or tl. are you seasonal? Tell them you have class.


No I’ve been here for almost a year now. I talked to my ETL and they said they can’t do anything about it that it’s HR


----------



## NKG (Jan 20, 2021)

I took a second job while working at Target and no told no one. I just worked my second job around my Target schedule.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Jan 20, 2021)

You can, but it depends on the job (Target and Wal-Mart, negative on that). 
As for availability, it depends on store management (as I've discovered, for better and worse).


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 20, 2021)

Change your availability & say it's for school.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 20, 2021)

All my inbound team members have second jobs since their hours are only 4.5.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 20, 2021)

Damn near everyone at my store has a second job (myself included) but it may be harder to accommodate someone who can only work mornings instead of evenings & weekends. They have more people wanting to work days, so if you're willing to work nights that's enough at my store.

Sucks that it won't work out at yours. I'm sorry.


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 21, 2021)

Yeah, all the people at my store with a 2nd job work the closing shift at Target. 

Mornings are a highly desirable shift and so you probably won't have as much luck as you would if you did closing.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes.  But  Target expects to be your top priority.


----------



## BobSmith (Jan 21, 2021)

buliSBI said:


> Yes.  But  Target expects to be your top priority.



That is not always true.  I was hired almost 3 years ago and had extremely limited availability-weekends only.  They know Target isn't my top priority-hell, it's not even my 2nd, but I come in when I am scheduled (have never called out) and my numbers are very good (I work in fulfillment).  Due to Covid and my full time job demanding a lot more of my attention, I had to talk to my ETL about cutting back at Target and he told me just to put in time off requests for what I needed and they would try to accommodate my requests.  So far they have been great about it.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 21, 2021)

Really think this is an ASANTS thing.  Lots of TMs at my store have second jobs.  For a while I had 2 other jobs, but I was able to work the others around my Target schedule and every employer knew I had other jobs.  (All different industries, so no competitor issues.)  I showed up for every shift, practically never called off, and did a good job, so my TL was willing to work with my limited availability.  Sorry that your store isn't more willing to work with you.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 21, 2021)

What is your current workcenter? If you are an advocate, mornings aren't very helpful.


----------



## Style2563 (Jan 21, 2021)

I have my full time job and Target is my part time job. My availability is closing since my full time is a m-f 8-5 schedule. When I updated my “availability” I told them it was for school. I haven’t changed it since because it’s really hard to change it if it’s not align with Target’s business needs.
I think it depends on the store ans which department you are in. I have a coworker who can only work certain days and in the morning. Our store was able to accomodate her availability.


----------

